# Anyone try those Morel Habitat Kits from gmushrooms.com?



## Spear_fish

Purchased a Morel Habitat kit from gmushrooms.com to try and seed some morels in my backyard. Kit says it will “seed” a 4’x4’ area with spores and gives instructions on how to improve the soil by composting within the seeded area. Going to give it a try but pretty skeptical about it. Don't expect any results this year but if it works I'm good with waiting a year or so.


----------



## Pendog66

Spear_fish said:


> Purchased a Morel Habitat kit from gmushrooms.com to try and seed some morels in my backyard. Kit says it will “seed” a 4’x4’ area with spores and gives instructions on how to improve the soil by composting within the seeded area. Going to give it a try but pretty skeptical about it. Don't expect any results this year but if it works I'm good with waiting a year or so.



I bought a kit 3 years ago. 1st year I had false morels grow and last year just a single Yellow Morel. I've had better luck using the blend and bubble method


----------



## Spear_fish

Pendog66 said:


> I bought a kit 3 years ago. 1st year I had false morels grow and last year just a single Yellow Morel. I've had better luck using the blend and bubble method


I planted mine this past weekend so will see what it dose. After I had already purchased the kit I read a lot of negative reviews.


----------



## MorelDilemma

http://plantpath.psu.edu/research/news/2017/china-trip-unveils-morel-cultivation-mysteries



Spear_fish said:


> I planted mine this past weekend so will see what it dose. After I had already purchased the kit I read a lot of negative reviews.


----------



## MorelDilemma

https://patents.google.com/patent/US6951074B2/en
Found this interesting 


Spear_fish said:


> I planted mine this past weekend so will see what it dose. After I had already purchased the kit I read a lot of negative reviews.


----------



## golddustshroomin

I’ve heard that it takes a morel about 4 years to mature before it pops up... not sure how true that is but I guess eventually you’ll find out!


----------



## farsouthsider

Spear_fish, that kit is quite literally how I got started in my attempts to grow mushrooms. I bought from GMHP Gourmet Mushroom Products via Amazon, same group at gmorelmushrooms.com. On Amazon, under "questions and answer" for the kit, I'm the guy that asked which species on July 8, 2014. LOL It's white morel, morchella deliciosa for the record.

I followed those instructions to a T. Nothing came up. I babied that bed for 3 years. Two years ago I put in a spore slurry from some dried mushroom packet my wife bought. Again, nothing.

During that time, I kept studying how to grow mushrooms. I started making my own production blocks and spawn for different types. I've had some great success with oysters and other common stuff.

This year I picked a new site in the yard (40 feet away) and planted my own morel spawn. Morchella importuna, same species cultivated in China. That was about 3 months ago. No results yet - as I tell everybody, "I'm hopeful for Spring 2019!" 

I wish you luck


----------



## trahn008

The problems with the morel kits is it just not enough spawn. If you get them you need to do a spawn jump to more substrate. The key is how you set up your beds. You need to set up a high nutrient mother patch and keep feeding it then let it grow thru lower nutrient soil into a barrier. A barrier can be may things, a road, river, lake, stone wall, etc. You need to force that myc to fruit otherwise it's just happy getting feed and no need to fruit. Happy Growing!


----------



## trahn008

Morel mycelium is a fast runner and a big nutrient eater. You need to become the host tree and keep feeding that mother. So you need to keep that mother feed and force it to fruit at those barriers. Happy Growing!


----------

